# Best LED Lighting for planted tank



## somewhatshocked

First: Go read the sticky in the Lighting section so you can get a primer on lighting basics.

In order for anyone to recommend LED fixtures, they'll need to know if you want to be low/medium/high light and whether you dose ferts or use pressurized CO2.

What kind of plants do you keep? How many inches from the substrate would you like your fixture to be? Will it rest on the tank itself or will you be suspending it above the tank?


----------



## aquaxenobia

I'd call it Medium tech, Pressurized co2, dirted tank, minimal if any ferts (cause of the dirt)

I'm planning on about 3inches substrate, and since the lights will be placed on the glass braces it should sit 21 inch/20 inch away from the substrate. 

Mainly I'd like to grow lilaeopsis brasiliensis


----------



## somewhatshocked

A Finnex Ray2 may be a good option for you. But you'd probably want to supplement it with something in order to have less of a washed out look.

There are other fixtures on the market, as well, but they're more expensive. 

Is there a budget you'd like to stick to?


----------



## bitFUUL

I've read a lot of positive reviews on finnex LEDs, or you can make your own. You'll most likely get the highest PAR for your dollar by making your light.


----------



## wheeling

Finnex Ray2 is a little too blue and your plant may eventually lose color. You can try buildmyled, which really allow you to customize your light to your satisfaction.


----------



## jbrady33

Ray2, maybe add a Monster Ray if you want to punch up the color.

Wheeling - too Blue? It comes in all 7k daylight for freshwater/planted, are yu refering to the 10K + actinic saltwater version?


----------



## aquaxenobia

I'm glad that you're all suggesting different options. It's good to know of more

However, I wonder what it is that I should be looking for in a freshwater planted tank lighting system, other than brand. Has a sort of "formula", so to say, been developed that helps you determine the minute effects on plant growth. Ultimately, I'd like health well colored plants. jbrady33, you mentioned kelvin effecting plants coloration, and somewhatstocked, you brought up using another system to supplement the tank I believe you're also referring to the color/kelvin. 

I've also inquired on the effects of kelvin on plants. I've read some posts of users whom combine 6500k, and 10k, and jbrady33 you recommended a system that uses 7k. I've also read that plants adapt well to different lighting, but I don't wish to invest $100's on plants for them adapt to conditions that aren't closer to optimal. 

plus being that light is a wave aren't the waves attributes altered when two light source combine, creating a new wave? thus if 6500k is accepted to be a effective plant growing kelvin, then combining delivers less than optimal conditions?

Has anyone who has owned a full tank of plants observed anything like this? or anything else? I'd like to go more in-depth.

Again, thank you all for the feed back, I love this stuff and I'm sure you all do to. There is alway so much to learn, and often even what is believed is worth questioning because there are many methods.


----------



## aquaxenobia

also, bitfuul, you're right!! I think we all want the best bang for our buck. 

Though experimenting on lighting may be fun, and I am completely a DIY kind of guy, I'd rather not play too much with something that spans my own understanding. I don't know too much on lighting(hence the reason I'm posting) perhaps in the future when I know more about the effects of different kelvin on plant growth( or any other variable that plays a roll in successful plant keeping) from either my experience or from those who have owned planted tanks for several years, then I'll play around with LED's. But for now I want a safe bet, that'll increase the chances of optimal plant health, assuming of course that all other variables unrelated to lighting are accounted for.

Budget is important but i think long term i'll spend more time and money trying to work out kinks in systems that failed because of something as small as a few kelvin's difference. So I rather invest well on lighting. I'm probably being melodramatic about the effects of kelvin but from own fishes throughout the years I've learned that you could never be too cautious.


----------



## jeffkrol

aquaxenobia said:


> also, bitfuul, you're right!! I think we all want the best bang for our buck.
> 
> Though experimenting on lighting may be fun, and I am completely a DIY kind of guy, I'd rather not play too much with something that spans my own understanding. I don't know too much on lighting(hence the reason I'm posting) perhaps in the future when I know more about the effects of different kelvin on plant growth( or any other variable that plays a roll in successful plant keeping) from either my experience or from those who have owned planted tanks for several years, then I'll play around with LED's. But for now I want a safe bet, that'll increase the chances of optimal plant health, assuming of course that all other variables unrelated to lighting are accounted for.
> 
> Budget is important but i think long term i'll spend more time and money trying to work out kinks in systems that failed because of something as small as a few kelvin's difference. So I rather invest well on lighting. I'm probably being melodramatic about the effects of kelvin but from own fishes throughout the years I've learned that you could never be too cautious.


I'd second buildmyled for, if nothing else, a worthy primer on light spectrum and depth ect ....If I wasn't such a build it yourself type I'd consider them one of my first choices..


----------



## Sajacobs

I got my light from buildyourled.com. They were encreditably helpful and designed a light for my needs. The light is well worth the money.


----------



## freph

Sajacobs said:


> I got my light from buildyourled.com. They were encreditably helpful and designed a light for my needs. The light is well worth the money.


The correct link is buildmyled.com. I'm not sure if there was a play on words here or what. :hihi:


----------



## Dx3Bash

I have Finnex Ray 2's combined with a Finnex Monster Ray on my 60" 120 gallon discus tank. Love the light spectrum. Looks better than my T5's IMO.

Here is a video review of the Finnex Monster Ray I posted. Also shows the Ray 2's.


----------



## wheeling

jbrady33 said:


> Ray2, maybe add a Monster Ray if you want to punch up the color.
> 
> Wheeling - too Blue? It comes in all 7k daylight for freshwater/planted, are yu refering to the 10K + actinic saltwater version?


Just as you said, you probably need a Monster Ray to make the color out. Ray 2 alone makes the color washed out. I did mean the dual 7K. Someone some time ago posted photos of Ray 2, it looked washed out. DX3Bash just posted a video, also demonstrated this.

Ray 2 was my first choice. Due to the same issue, I passed it and bought Buildmyled. It is customizable and cheaper than Ray 2 plus Monster Ray, and significantly brighter than the Finnex combination.


----------



## jbrady33

aquaxenobia said:


> plus being that light is a wave aren't the waves attributes altered when two light source combine, creating a new wave? thus if 6500k is accepted to be a effective plant growing kelvin, then combining delivers less than optimal conditions?


A bit in the 'way over thinking this" department. :smile: Google "double split experiment", be amazed at the weird nature of light, then totally ignore it when it comes to your tank. 

The wave/particle nature of light will have no effect on the temp (K) or the growth potential of whatever lights you use.


----------



## aquaxenobia

aesthetically speaking, I do like the Finnex models, though according to wheeling the buildmyled models are brighter so I may go ahead and go for that. I just want a really good model for plant growth. ideally below $400


----------



## aquaxenobia

wheeling said:


> Just as you said, you probably need a Monster Ray to make the color out. Ray 2 alone makes the color washed out. I did mean the dual 7K. Someone some time ago posted photos of Ray 2, it looked washed out. DX3Bash just posted a video, also demonstrated this.
> 
> Ray 2 was my first choice. Due to the same issue, I passed it and bought Buildmyled. It is customizable and cheaper than Ray 2 plus Monster Ray, and significantly brighter than the Finnex combination.




ahhhh thats very insightful, so you've tried both and found that the buldmyled have been brighter. Have you observed any effects on the plants? Growth? etc..

also I noticed its very customizable (as the name suggests) what combination of led's did you use ?


----------



## aquaxenobia

jbrady33 said:


> A bit in the 'way over thinking this" department. :smile: Google "double split experiment", be amazed at the weird nature of light, then totally ignore it when it comes to your tank.
> 
> The wave/particle nature of light will have no effect on the temp (K) or the growth potential of whatever lights you use.



thanks jbrady33 , I actually did a speech in my freshman year in college on the behavior of quantum particles and in high school, freshman year, I observed various effects of better water chemistry on black convicts for a project so I guess somehow this continues that tradition. I agree I'm over thinking, lol I agree. However, I still think it is important to understand these things to some degree. To truly understand your aquarium, we don't fall short of being scientific.


----------



## wheeling

aquaxenobia said:


> ahhhh thats very insightful, so you've tried both and found that the buldmyled have been brighter. Have you observed any effects on the plants? Growth? etc..
> 
> also I noticed its very customizable (as the name suggests) what combination of led's did you use ?


I did not try the Ray 2, but I saw several photos. Just my 2 cents, may not be right for you. But here is the light I got:

http://www.buildmyled.com/custom-report-details/?partNo=PS4890S101AATAATAAATAATAA

see it in action (not mine) http://forum.buildmyled.com/index.php?threads/new-5000k-planted-tank-spectrum.225/


----------



## Sajacobs

freph said:


> The correct link is buildmyled.com. I'm not sure if there was a play on words here or what. :hihi:


Thank you


----------



## owens81jw

I'm leaning toward an 48in fixture from buildmyLED.com


----------



## Im2Nelson4u

The best, brightest, cheapest LED system you can buy is probably the one you build yourself. I built all my own LEDs light for all my tanks

Here is my 60F I just finished a 2 weeks ago

http://scapeclub.org/forum/showthread.php?20425-LED-60F-two-years-in-the-making

Here is my 36" light that i built for my 48G rimless, it's now being controlled by an arduino reef controller

http://scapeclub.org/forum/showthread.php?6890-Building-a-36-quot-LED-Fixture-for-a-48G-Rimless-Tank


If your interested in building your own you should contact my friend who is selling his unused 48" LEDs

http://scapeclub.org/forum/showthre...ed-tapped-aluminum-heatsink-with-mounted-LEDs


----------



## wmnash

Buildmyled.com update. They are no longer accepting new orders. They still support past customers, but you're out of luck if you want them to build you a custom set of lights. Too bad. :-(


----------



## The Big Buddha

I run dual ecoxotics on my 65g and my 90g, 24" deep, I picked them up on that crazy blowout sale. No complaints yet.

.


----------



## Kubla

wmnash said:


> Buildmyled.com update. They are no longer accepting new orders. They still support past customers, but you're out of luck if you want them to build you a custom set of lights. Too bad. :-(


They've been out of business for a while. This is a zombie thread. The last post was 3 years ago.


----------

